# Game #56 (2/23): Boston Celtics @ Los Angeles Lakers



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*STARTING FIVE*




































​*@*​




































*INJURY REPORT*​
*CELTICS​*-Theo Ratliff: Sore Lower Back - Out
-Tony Allen: Torn Right ACL - Out​
*LAKERS​*-Kwame Brown: Sprained Ankle - Out
-Chris Mihm: Right Ankle Surgery - Out For Season
-Vladimir Radmanovic: Seperated Shoulder - Out
-Luke Walton: Moderate Ankle Sprain - Out

*PREVIEW*​


> Phil Jackson is suffering through his longest losing streak in 16 years as a head coach in the NBA.
> 
> Jackson and the Los Angeles Lakers will look to snap their skid when they host the Boston Celtics on Friday.
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/games/20070223/BOSLAL/preview.html

*SCOUTING REPORT*​


> Friday, Feb 23
> 
> The first note regarding the Boston Celtics today must acknowledge the untimely passing of Dennis Johnson. D.J. was a great competitor and Lakers fans who grew up in the 80’s remember him as a key member of the 1984 and 1986 Celtics championship teams. His shot to win game 4 in the 1985 NBA Finals was one of the great clutch shots in Finals history and evened the series at 2-2 making Lakers fans wonder if we would ever break the Celtics curse (we did by winning the next two games and the championship on the old parquet floor). D.J. will be missed.
> 
> ...


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Maybe we can win a game now that all the young guys know they're gonna be here the rest of the season. I think Kobe and PJ owe the team a big apology for openly campaigning that some of these young guys be moved for more veteran talent. I ain't mad at them feeling that way but to openly campaign for it to me has helped spiral us into thos losing streak. Young guys lost confidence as soon as the rumors started flying. 

Kobe really should have known better being a current player.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Losing stops tonight (Or else everyone on this board will commit suicide :|)


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

jazzy1 said:


> Maybe we can win a game now that all the young guys know they're gonna be here the rest of the season. I think Kobe and PJ owe the team a big apology for openly campaigning that some of these young guys be moved for more veteran talent. I ain't mad at them feeling that way but to openly campaign for it to me has helped spiral us into thos losing streak. Young guys lost confidence as soon as the rumors started flying.
> 
> Kobe really should have known better being a current player.


Or, the young players can grow the **** up and accept the reality of the NBA. I'm so sick of extra burdens being put on Phil and Kobe just to keep the "young" players focused. You're a professional now, let your balls drop. It's like the whole Kobe being a good teammate show we've been privelaged to watch this season. The entire purpose of sharing the ball with your teammates is to keep them interested enough to play defense. That's where it ends. If they would actually defend without needing touches on offense, Kobe would be more inclined to do what he actually does best(score) rather than what he does decent(playmaker). Then again, it's hard to make that assumption with how hard Kobe tries to appease the media. Oh, please win tonight.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I really do think I'll go crazy if we lose tonight. Legally insane.


----------



## Lakers138 (Feb 8, 2007)

Watch Kobe will have to score 30+ to maybe get a win. Right now it seems they can't win at all.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Gerald Green scores 50
Al Jefferson records a double double
Brian Scalebrine records a triple double
Paul Pierce starts running like normal
Wally makes a miracle comeback
Delonte West breaks scott skiles record by getting 40 assist

and...

the lakers lose by 30

BREAK THE ****IN LOSING STREAK DAMN IT (anti-jinxster)


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Luke Walton?

WTF is up with all these snippets saying that players are expected back "next game", and then they never end up playing? 

:curse:

7th loss in a row coming up tonight.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Luke Walton?
> 
> WTF is up with all these snippets saying that players are expected back "next game", and then they never end up playing?
> 
> ...


..


----------



## maximf (May 5, 2006)

i think we're witnessing the return of the old kobe


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Thank Goodness the return. I've been waiting for the mad Kobe for a month now. he's mad at his team and now its on. I'm betting 50 at least. Possibly the 60 dogg.


----------



## maximf (May 5, 2006)

it seems like phil is starting to be fed up with the poor play of sasha and farmar, who would've thought that the backcourt will be mckie-shammond


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Kobe and Cook on fire.. if that happens more often.. they'd be deadly!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm back from work in time for the 2nd half...nice to see the Lakers winning at the half.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

So why doesn't Kobe do this all the time again? 32 points in the 3rd quarter so far...10-2 run to start the 3rd quarter...up by 17.


----------



## maximf (May 5, 2006)

I know it's only boston and they are the worst team in the league, but it's just what the doctor ordered!


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

damn it i just woke up lol...great game i would imagine


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Nice to see a complete *** beating. I deserve some credit along with dannyM and BCook for the good luck thread. We made this win happen.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Nice to see a complete *** beating. I deserve some credit along with dannyM and BCook for the good luck thread. We made this win happen.


Good job.

Aaron McKie with his first points of the season! Nice! He's shooting 100% from the field for the entire season thus far! Incredible!

Maybe Lakers should actually start using McKie & Williams (only for a little bit during each game) and see what comes of it? It's not like we could possibly play worse than we did during the losing streak.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Nice to see a complete *** beating. I deserve some credit along with dannyM and BCook for the good luck thread. We made this win happen.


we did it. now i'm going to shed some tears.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Every Laker who has stepped onto the court tonight has scored. 

McKie now has 4 points and 2/2 on the season! Hell yeah!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Thank God! I didn't see the game, but I'm about to watch the tape.

We neeeeed to run off about 4 or 5 straight wins.

As soon as Walton comes back, I expect to see a drastic improvement and somewhat of a return to the way we were playing earlier on in the season.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

this is kinda like having sex w/ an ugly chick after a dry spell. ah well, a wins a win, and we needed it bad


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Thank God! I didn't see the game, but I'm about to watch the tape.
> 
> We neeeeed to run off about 4 or 5 straight wins.
> 
> As soon as Walton comes back, I expect to see a drastic improvement and somewhat of a return to the way we were playing earlier on in the season.


Exactly.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Silk D said:


> this is kinda like having sex w/ an ugly chick after a dry spell.


:lol: 



Good win!! We needed this one!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Kobe needs to do what he did tonight and thats attack. The team's energy soared once he started going off. He's the team's lifeforce, when he lays back, the crowd lays back and the rest of the players lay back. 

PJ has to recognize this and let Kobe set the tone in games. After he got started then other guys came along.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Kobe= lead us to the promise land.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Silk D said:


> this is kinda like having sex w/ an ugly chick after a dry spell. ah well, a wins a win, and we needed it bad


Nice.. :lol:


----------

